# Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen



## ricky9187 (4. Dezember 2015)

hallo Freunde
lassen wir mal Emotionen und  Angelvorliebe aussen vor
Wir sagen einfach wir haben schlichtweg einfach Hunger
Welche Angelart wird uns zuverlässiger zum Fisch  bringen
bin mal gespannt


----------



## Sea-Trout (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Ich würde sagen das kommt auf das Gewässer,Fischart und die Situation an.Allgemein würde ich aber sagen mit der Spinnrute fängt man leichter seine Fische.


----------



## Revilo62 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Ganz klar, die Naturködermontage mit nem Mist - oder Tauwurm.
Warum? Weil bei weitem nicht so selektiv, spricht fast alle Fischarten an, wir haben doch Hunger, oder ? Und da ist man nicht wählerisch, welcher Fisch beisst.
Alles Andere ist Glaubensfrage !
Wenn es nur um die Überschrift geht, dann ist die Frage dahinter rhetorisch nicht gut gewählt, weil das Argument Hunger überwiegt.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Trollwut (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Ich denke auch die Spinnrute würde zuverlässiger Fisch bringen. Ob der besonders gut schmeckt lasse ich jetzt mal außen vor.
Mepps Spinner dran und so gut wie jede Fischart hängt sich mal ran.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Hallo,

das kommt natürlich auf die Fischart an. Auf Hecht, Zander und Co. ist das Spinnfischen erfolgreicher; auf Forellen etc. das Fliegenfischen.
Mit Naturködern (obwohl hier nicht gefragt) ist es auf Karpfen und Co. besser. Ja, ich weiss, Karpfen kann man auch mit der Fliege fangen, aber besser geht es doch mit Naturködern etc. .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## daci7 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Das hängt ungemein von den Fähigkeiten des Anglers und dem Gewässer ab. Wenn du nem blutigen Anfänger 'ne Spinnrute mit nem Mepps und ne Fusselpeitsche mit Trockenfliege in die Hand drückst wird der ziemlich wahrscheinlich mit der Spinnrute mehr fangen.
Die Präsentation mancher Köder erfordert eben viel mehr Erfahrung. 
Wenn du aber beides beherrschst wirst du eben steigende Forellen eher mit der Fliege und jagende Barsche eher mit der Spinne fangen. Obwohls natürlich auch andersherum möglich ist - nur eben mMn nicht so effektiv.
#h


----------



## thomas1602 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

immer dieses das gegen das XD so is wohl unsere Gesellschaft. Für mich is keine Art zu fischen besser, sie is nur anders, ich gehe gerne Spinnfischen, am liebsten um neue Gewässer zu erkunden, da ich hier viel mehr Strecke mache, Und um dann meiner Lieblingsart des Fischens nachzukommen, komme ich an die interessanten Spots mit der Fliegenrute zurück. 
Meine Erfahrung an unseren Bächen (Sachsen):
Man fängt mit der Fliege viel mehr Fische über alle Größen und man fängt Äschen, außerdem vergrault man die Fische an einer Stelle nicht und die Fische attackieren die Fliege auch noch wenn sie 3x danebengehaun haben.

Beim Spinnfischen fange ich im Durchschnitt meist größere Fische und wesentlich weniger und keine Äschen  Eine Stelle ist recht schnell abgefischt, 2-4 Fehlattacken und der Pool is auf längere Zeit tot. Das liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass das Verhältniss Spinnfischer : Fliegenfischer geschätzt bei 1000:1 liegt, ergo sind die Fische dann doch recht sensibilisiert auf alle Arten von Köder. Wenn das Verhältnis andersrum wäre, wäre es wahrscheinlich mit der Fliege schwerer.


----------



## Andal (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Wenn man bei der Forelle als Zielfisch bleibt, sehe ich an kleinen Bächen die Fliegenrute im Vorteil. Grad mit Nymphen lässt sich da enorm viel machen, wo Spinnköder versagen. Je mehr der Bach zum Fluss wird, desto mehr schlägt es dann in Richtung Spinnrute aus.

Und wenn es einfach nur um die Frage fangen, oder hungern geht. Dann die "Gardenfly" an irgendeiner Rute.


----------



## fischling (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*



daci7 schrieb:


> Das hängt ungemein von den Fähigkeiten des Anglers und dem Gewässer ab. Wenn du nem blutigen Anfänger 'ne Spinnrute mit nem Mepps und ne *Fusselpeitsche* mit Trockenfliege in die Hand drückst wird der ziemlich wahrscheinlich mit der Spinnrute mehr fangen.
> Die Präsentation mancher Köder erfordert eben viel mehr Erfahrung.


Moin,

wer eine Fliegenrute als "*Fusselpeitsche"* benutzt, hat die vielfältigen Möglichkeiten des Fliegenfischens noch nicht erfasst und den gekonnten Umgang mit solchem Gerät überhaupt nicht begriffen.

#h


----------



## pike-81 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Moinsen!
Bin an einem Forellengewässer aufgewachsen. 
Fliege bringt Masse, Spinne Klasse. 
Mit dem richtigen Muster zur passenden Zeit, kann man fast jeden Fisch animieren. 
Kapitale Forellen werden aber zu echten Räubern. 
Die lockt man mit keiner Nymphe oder Eintagsfliege mehr hinter einem Stein hervor. 
Die Maifliegenzeit mal außen vor. 
Petri


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Bin an einem Forellengewässer aufgewachsen.
> Fliege bringt Masse, Spinne Klasse.
> Mit dem richtigen Muster zur passenden Zeit, kann man fast jeden Fisch animieren.
> ...


Hallo pike-81,

na ja, ganz so kann ich das nicht unterschreiben. In den meisten guten Forellengewässern darf man eh nur mit der Fliegenrute ran und da habe ich schon wirklich große Forellen auch auf kleine Nymphen gefangen.
Wenn eine große Bachforelle auf Raub ist, packt sie so ziemlich alles, was ihr in die Quere kommt. Das Problem ist halt, man muss zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort sein (wie bei vielen Dingen).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Mit solchen Aussagen, dass man die großen Standforellen nur mit deftigen Happen animieren kann, wäre ich sehr vorsichtig. Es gibt genügend Gewässer, wo selbst kapitale Forellen zeitlebens bei einer reinen Insektenernährung bleiben. Nicht jede Forelle wir im Alter zu einem "richtigen" Raubfisch.


----------



## tibulski (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Hallo,

das ist auch meine Erfahrung. 
Habe dieses Jahr meine grösste Forelle die ich überhaupt je im Fluss gefangen habe mit einer #18'er Nymphe gefangen.

Tendenziell stellen kapitale Forellen ihre Nahrungsspektrum eher auf kleine Fische um, aber wenn das Insektenaufkommen gut ist muss das nicht so sein. 

Ausserdem kannst du Raubforellen sehr gut mit Streamern fangen.

Marmorata gehen bis ca. 60cm auch auf Trockenfliege oder Nymphe, danach praktisch nur noch Streamer.

Kommt auch sehr auf das Gewässer, den Befischungsdruck und die Jahreszeit an.

An den berühmten Forellenstrecken mit ordentlich Befischungsdruck  und catch&release hast du selbst mit Streamern meist keine gute Karten. Alles was aktiv geführt wird ist den Fischen aus Erfahrung suspekt. Dead-drift ist da die erfolgreichste Methode. 

Das Problem beim Fliegenfischen ist die Präsentation. Man braucht halt schon viel Übung und Erfahrung und da lernt man sein Leben lang nicht aus. 80% Präsentation und 20% Imitation. 

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## tibulski (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Ich war ende September noch mal mit zwei Kumpels an einem Forellenfluss mit Fliege. Als wir an den Fluss kamen stand da schon ein Spinnfischer. Wir haben überlegt ob wir an eine andere Stelle gehen, haben dann aber doch auf einer Bank gewartet. Der Spinnfischer hat soweit wir es sehen konnten nichts gefangen und ist nach ca. 20 Minuten weitergezogen.

Wir wolllten es trotzdem versuchen und haben an der Stelle direkt danach zahlreiche Forellen gefangen. Vornehmlich trocken aber auch auf Nymphe. Hätte ich so nicht erwartet. Ich hätte gedacht das da zumindest mal die eine oder andere auch auf Spinner geht. #c

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## hirschkaefer (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

An unserem Flüßchen bin ich komplett vom spinnen auf Fliege umgestiegen. Bringt mehr Fisch - auch große Forellen - Äsche sowieso und vor allem bei Niedrigwasser kannst du noch ganz gut fischen, dann wenn jeder Spinner versagt. Und stell dich mal an nen kleinen See mit Hecht, da wo in der Regel ausschließlich viele Spinnangler sind, und angle mal mit der Fliegenrute. Ich wette, der Erfolg ist deutlich größer.
@pike-81...kapitale Forellen sind bei uns so um die 50. Und da hatte ich dieses Jahr ein paar auf 14er Nymphe. Also unterschreibe ich das so nicht ganz.


----------



## thanatos (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

abgehend von den Forellengewässern mit der Fliege überliste ich bedeutend mehr Fischarten als mit der Spinnrute,auch kleinere Weißfische ,
ich hoffe nur das mein Hunger nie so groß wird das ich das auch praktizieren muß .


----------



## pike-81 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Ok, krass. 
Scheint dann wohl wirklich gewässerabhängig zu sein. 
In meinem Revier haben sich die Dicken auf Elritzen und Gründlinge eingeschossen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Oder einfach mal kombinieren: 

Fliege/Streamer an der Spinne per Wasserkugel oder Kurz-Seitenarm-Dropshot.

Oder nen leichten Federjig nehmen, da ist dann sogar der Köder selbst "hybridisiert"


----------



## Rosi (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*



ricky9187 schrieb:


> Welche Angelart wird uns zuverlässiger zum Fisch  bringen
> bin mal gespannt


Das ist sicher von vielen Faktoren abhängig und ich habe nur Erfahrungen an der Ostseeküste. Mit Sbirolino und Fliege. Also größere Reichweite als Fliegenrute, jedoch grobmotoriger. Es gibt tatsächlich Zeiten in denen eine Meerforelle/Dorsch/Hornhecht/Makrele lieber eine Fliege nimmt. Die Kunst besteht darin, diese Zeit zu erkennen. 

Dann wären da noch die Meeräschen, diese zickigen Viecher nehmen keinen Blinker, da sind die sofort verschwunden. 

Ein Aspekt der viele Angler abschreckt vom Fliegenfischen ist deren Vielfalt. Es gibt zig Muster und welches ist wann richtig? Wie präsentiert man es und mit welchem Gerät? Noch ne Rute mehr im Schrank. Doch im Grunde kann man am Bindestock für alle Angelarten etwas kreatives produzieren. Sogar die Rehhaarperlen für Paternoster der Brandungsangler oder auffällige Muddler über schweren Pilkern für Bootsangler, bunte Makrelenpaternoster zum Schleppen, Fliegen am Blinker statt Drilling...man kann alles ausprobieren und ihr werdet staunen.


----------



## Alex.k (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Fliegenfischen: Feinmotoriker
Spinnfischen: Grobmotoriker

Der Unterschied? Der Feinmotoriker kann zu Grobmotoriker jederzeit mutieren, was sicherlich beim Grobmotoriker nicht so einfach möglich ist.  Ist aber sehr verallgemeinert. Gibt viele Angler die beide Angelmethoden sehr mögen und zwischen den beiden wechseln.

Grüße.


----------



## ricky9187 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Vielen Dank für die Beteiligung.
Ich persönlich finde es ein schönes Thema.
Flexibilität is viel.

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Barsch. (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Es kommt wie bereits schon gesagt auf das Gewässer, die Fischarten und die Situation an. Ich würde aber auch den meisten zustimmen und sagen das man mit einer Spinnrute so gut wie immer was fängt. Denn es gibt auch massig Köder zur Auswahl wie z.B. Spinner, Kleine/Große Wobbler, Kleine/Große Gummifische usw. und da ist eigentlich für jeden Räuber was dabei egal ob es ein Barsch eine Forelle oder ein Wels ist. Deshalb würde ich die Spinnrute bevorzugen. 

viele Grüße und viel Petri Heil!


----------



## hirschkaefer (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*



Barsch. schrieb:


> Es kommt wie bereits schon gesagt auf das Gewässer, die Fischarten und die Situation an. Ich würde aber auch den meisten zustimmen und sagen das man mit einer Spinnrute so gut wie immer was fängt. Denn es gibt auch massig Köder zur Auswahl wie z.B. Spinner, Kleine/Große Wobbler, Kleine/Große Gummifische usw. und da ist eigentlich für jeden Räuber was dabei egal ob es ein Barsch eine Forelle oder ein Wels ist. Deshalb würde ich die Spinnrute bevorzugen.
> 
> viele Grüße und viel Petri Heil!



Petri!

Was denkst du, wie viele Fliegenmuster und verschiedene Größen es gibt?  Übrigens machen Hecht etc. mit Fliege enorm viel spaß. Also die Fliegenfischer haben für nahezu alle Räuber (und nicht nur die) was parat. Kannst ja auch Karpen fangen. Da wird es jetzt also noch vielfältiger.  Fang mal nen Karpfen mit nem Spinner, wenn du ihn nicht zufällig irgendwo beim einleiern hakst.


----------



## Maifliege (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Barben am Rhein gehen gut auf Fliege... das bringt Gewicht + Menge


----------



## volkerm (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Grosse Raubfische werden nicht durch Blödheit so alt. Viele kennen Rapala etc. aus schmerzhafter Erfahrung. Oft kann Fliege der Bringer sein. Muss natürlich passen.


----------



## c032851 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Man fängt eventuell mehr mit der Spinnrute - aber mit der Fliege macht es viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel mehr Spaß 

Gruß 
Mac

Gesendet von meinem SM-T210 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ichamel (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Wenns um Hechte geht und Jerks bei euch unter Spinnfischen fallen ist diese Serie ein interessanter Vergleichstest: http://youtu.be/q-3vbZUyAwg


______________________________________________
Ein Hobby ist erst dann ein Hobby wenn man es übertreibt [emoji12]


----------



## Ichamel (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Bei nem Eigentest mit Monsterfly Streamer gegen Jerk in Holland haben beide Köder je ihren 80er Hecht gefangen.


______________________________________________
Ein Hobby ist erst dann ein Hobby wenn man es übertreibt [emoji12]


----------



## Brachsenfan (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Da man mit der Fliege nahezu alle Fischarten beangeln kann, würde ich das Fliegenfischen vorziehen!
Beim Spinnfischen wird es, in Bezug auf die schnelle Mahlzeit, schon schwieriger, da Fischarten wie z.B. Karpfen,Rotaugen und andere Weißfische fast ausnahmslos wegfallen. Dabei sind es ja gerade diese Fischarten, welche oft am häufigsten vorkommen und somit auch meistens am leichtesten zu fangen sind. Zumindest in meinen Gewässern.
Allerdings lassen sich diese Fischarten jawohl eher selten gut mit der Spinnrute fangen, weshalb ich, wie bereits oben erwähnt, das Fliegenfischen vorziehen würde.


----------



## Ichamel (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Ich will das Rotauge sehen das auf nen Hechtstreamer beißt [emoji12]. Und wer geht bitte mit der Fliege auf Brassen und Karpfen?
Denke da sind auch beim Fliegenfischen andere Techniken zu bevorzugen und es stellt sicher keinen Vorteil dem Spinnfischen gegenüber dar...


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Einige meiner schwersten Fische, die ich mit der Fliegenrute fing waren Karpfen. Ein 8 Kilo Exemplar auf Streamer und ein 6 Kilo schwerer auf eine kleine Nymphe. Das waren Beifänge. Etliche kleinere Karpfen habe ich gezielt gefangen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ichamel (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

[emoji15] O.k. Nicht schlecht! [emoji850]


----------



## rxstx rxt (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

...und nur mal so am Rande: die Motivation für das Fliegenfischen liegt sicher eher seltener in der Absicht, besonders viel zu fangen. Es ist einfach eine faszinierende Methode und natürlich gibt's genügend Zielfische, die mit anderen Methoden effizienter zu überlisten sind. Ich fange hier und da lieber mal einen Fisch weniger,  habe dafür Spaß an "meiner" Methode und am Tüfteln, wie es eben doch damit geht, mit der Fliege "unfangbare" Fische zu überlisten.


----------



## Marsvin (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Moin,



Ichamel schrieb:


> Ich will das Rotauge sehen das auf nen Hechtstreamer beißt [emoji12]. *Und wer geht bitte mit der Fliege auf Brassen und Karpfen?*
> Denke da sind auch beim Fliegenfischen andere Techniken zu bevorzugen und es stellt sicher keinen Vorteil dem Spinnfischen gegenüber dar...

















Du meinst solche Karpfen und solche Brassen?

Oder Hechte, Zander, Barsche, Rapfen, Graskarpfen, Dorsche, Köhler, Pollaks, Makrelen, Meeräschen... |kopfkrat

...  Ich, zum Beispiel. |wavey:  

Man kann mit der Fliege so ziemlich alles fangen. Wenn man es kann. Und da genau liegt ja auch der Hund begraben - man fängt mit der Methode besser, die man besser kann. Bei mir zum Beispiel ist das Fliegenfischen. Und einen Fisch auf eine andere Art und Weise zu fangen, reizt mich auch gar nicht.

Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*



c032851 schrieb:


> Man fängt eventuell mehr mit der Spinnrute - aber mit der Fliege macht es viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel mehr Spaß
> 
> Gruß
> Mac
> ...


  Danke Mac! Dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen, ausser vielleicht ...  mit der selbstgebundenen Fliege #6

Gruß
Steff


----------



## volkerm (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Bei heiklen Fischen ist Fiege klar vorn. Manchmal, z.B. bei Meerforelle, kommt es auf Wurfweite an. Da muss man selektieren. Im Zweifel fische ich auch lieber Fliege.


----------



## AlexAstloch (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*



volkerm schrieb:


> Bei heiklen Fischen ist Fiege klar vorn. Manchmal, z.B. bei Meerforelle, kommt es auf Wurfweite an. Da muss man selektieren. Im Zweifel fische ich auch lieber Fliege.



sehe ich genauso! Die Fliege bringt so manchesmal den Fisch, der vlt. mit dem Eisen nicht zu überlisten gewesen wäre. Lässt einem an manchen Tagen der Wind jedoch kaum eine Chance, ist die Spinnrute die erste Wahl!


----------



## c032851 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Danke Mac! Dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen, ausser vielleicht ...  mit der selbstgebundenen Fliege #6
> 
> Gruß
> Steff


Genau, selbstgebundene Fliegen und selbst aufgebaute Ruten,
Quasi ein Hobby im Hobby im Hobby... [emoji4] 

Grüsse an alle und einen guten Rutsch!! 


Gesendet von meinem SM-T210 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steff-Peff (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Stimmt #6

Die selbst gebauten Ruten habe ich vergessen 

So long
Steff


----------



## Ichamel (28. Dezember 2015)

Solange ihr die Fische nicht auch noch selbst zeugt... [emoji6]
Irgendwann werde ich das wohl auch mal ausprobieren. (Nicht das mit dem Zeugen [emoji23])

Einen guten Rutsch und Petri Heil an alle Fliegenfischer und Spinner!


----------



## ricky9187 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Ihr habt ja alle recht.naja nicht alle.Aber alle die meiner Meinung sind.
Gehen wir von einer großen Auswahl an fliegendosen.
Und 2 verschiedene fliegen Ruten wären von Vorteil.
Sind ganz eindeutig mehr Fischarten zu holen.
Aber ganz groß zu bewerten is das Gewässer.
Bei winterhechten is uns zu 4 aber aufgefallen das der Streamer im Vorteil war.
Selbst bei langsamen wobblern.
Holte der Streamer mehr.
Test Gebiet sind insgesamt 3 Länder, Bäche Kanäle See.
Jeweils mehrere Wochen.
Bezieht sich auf Winter.


Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ricky9187 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Beim Zander is schon schwerer
Ich komm gerade aus Holland vom zanderangeln.
Und da muss leider sagen der Streamer is etwas im Nachteil.
Zum einen sind es oft schlechtere Umstände sowie beiszeit kommt dem Streamerangler nicht zu gute.oft tiefere Gewässer.
Wir Warren zwar den ganzen Tag aber Bisse kamen erst gegen 4 halb 5. Und dann schnell dunkel.
So kam es zwar zu schönen fischen aber Team Gummishad war Streamer im Vorteil.


Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fishhawk (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Hallo,

um die Eingangsfrage zu beantworten:

Für mich ganz klar die Spinnrute, damit wäre ich wesentlich flexibler.

Mit der kann ich nämlich ggf. auch Fliegen, Nymphen und Streamer einigermaßen fängig präsentieren.

Auch bei Wind und Uferbewuchs bin ich wesentlich weniger eingeschränkt.

Ich erreiche damit auch Stellen, wo ich mit Fliegengerät entweder gar nicht hinkomme oder keine vernünftige Präsentation hinkriege.

Welche Angelart mehr Spaß macht, war ja nicht gefragt.


----------



## hirschkaefer (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich erreiche damit auch Stellen, wo ich mit Fliegengerät entweder gar nicht hinkomme oder keine vernünftige Präsentation hinkriege.



Ich habe beides gefischt. Mittlerweile zu 95% nur noch Fliege - gerade weil ich die immer überall hinbekomme (incl. waten). Da hatte ich mit der Spinnrute deutlich mehr Probleme.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Hallo,

es kommt halt auch immer auf das Gewässer an. Da ich auf Forellen hauptsächlich in kleineren Flüssen fische, ist die Fliegenrute die einzige Wahl.
Auf Hecht habe ich auch schon mit der Fliege gefischt, dort wo man werferisch klar kommt. Wenn ich allerdings z.B. am Rothsee auf Hecht fische ist die Spinnangel die erste und einzige Wahl, da ich nur mit dieser auf die erforderlich Weite komme. (Hier sind in der Regel Würfe über 50 Meter notwendig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fliegenfischen gegen  Spinnfischen*

Hallo,



> Mittlerweile zu 95% nur noch Fliege - gerade weil ich die immer überall hinbekomme



Na dann Respekt!!!

Ich kenne genügend Stellen wo ich mit Fliegenrute gar nicht auf die Distanz komme, die Nymphe nicht auf Tiefe bringe oder keine vernüftige Drift hinkriege.

Mit Spinnrute und Wasserkugel, Spirulino oder Tiroler Hölzel wäre das an den besagten Stellen allerdings kein großes Problem.

Warum ich es trotzdem nicht mache war ja nicht gefragt.


----------

